# 40 cal



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

does anybody have any suggestions or pointers as to what are the best 40 cal ammo brands??


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I like CorBon DPX in 140gr...... When I can't get this I use Speer Golddot 165gr!!!! Both are premium load IMHO!! 8)


----------



## cdouglas40 (Jun 23, 2006)

*.40 cal ammo*

Well right now I'm using cci blazer and winchester white box target ammo and my p94 is loving it. But it eats anything. Cheaperthandirt has me sold on golden sabers for home defense.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*what you shoot best*

for home -good defense load the one you can double tap the best--in the 40 there be a bunch. 

RJ


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

For normal range shooting, I use Remington UMC Yellow Box, Winchester White Box, or good ole CCI Blazers.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Last .38-40 factory stuff I used was Winchester-Western brand.

In .41 Long Colt it was Remington UMC.

:lol: :shock: :shock: 


Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> does anybody have any suggestions or pointers as to what are the best 40 cal ammo brands??


What kind of ammo do you want, plinking, match or defense? Do you handload?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I shoot WWB at the range and have Federal Hydrashok as my defense rounds. Although I want to give the Hornady TAP ammo a try. That all black casing is tacticool. :smt071


----------

